# NPC Generator/Designer



## Vascant (Apr 21, 2005)

Been a while since I posted here and kept those interested up to speed on progress so decided to do just that.  Today marked the achievement where the engine can create NPC's of almost any Race, Class, Template and now Prestige Class.  The few testers I have assisting at the moment have assisted with tweaking the Skill Selection AI to probably close to 90% correct, when it isn't is usually just a case of me not having enough flavor involved.  The Engine is capable of handling 4 Classes and 4 PrC's with a total up to 400th level (My own limitation there is set because if you need a NPC that high of level, you don't need my help)  Though to be honest, the better you are with scripting.. you can work around most limitations. 
  Now I am done with what I would call, Proof of concept.  Meaning I feel I have figured out how I need pieces of data and the system to flow to handle pretty much whatever I want to throw at it.  

Though you can check out the site and see alot more examples I am going to post one here to spark your interest (I know how I am about checking out every site someone posts).

Merildan: Male Human Sorcerer 10: CR 10;  Medium Humanoid; HD 10d4+10  (HP 32); Init 3 (+3 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 13 (+3 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 10; Base Atk +5; Grp +4; Atk +6 melee (1d6+1/x2, +2 shortspear); Full Atk +6 melee (1d6+1/x2, +2 shortspear); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL NG; SV Fort +5, Ref +7, Will +10; Str 9, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 17.

Skills: Bluff +12 (+3 cha), Concentration +8 (+1 con), Diplomacy +11 (+3 cha,+4 synergy,+2 negotiator), Intimidate +6 (+3 cha,+2 synergy), Knowledge (Arcana) +13 (+2 int), Listen +4 (+2 wis), Search +5 (+2 int), Sense Motive +10 (+2 wis,+2 negotiator), Spellcraft +6 (+2 int,+2 synergy), Spot +5 (+2 wis).

Feats: Combat Casting, Negotiator, Scribe Scroll, Spell Focus (Abjuration), Spell Penetration. 

Languages: Common, Undercommon, Halfling.
Background: Diplomat (Arcane), Ht: 5' 3", Wt: 145, Hair: Black, Eyes: Blue, Age: 36.

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/7/7/5/3, base DC = 13 + spell level): 0 -- acid splash, arcane mark, dancing lights, detect magic, flare (DC 13/F), light, mage hand, mending (DC 13/W), ray of frost; 1st -- endure elements (DC 15/W), feather fall (DC 14/W), jump (DC 14/W), magic missile, silent image (DC 14/W); 2nd -- fox's cunning (DC 15/W), mirror image, touch of idiocy, whispering wind; 3rd -- blink, explosive runes, rage; 4th -- charm monster (DC 17/W), fire shield; 5th -- transmute mud to rock.

Possessions: +2 shortspear, cloak of resistance +1, ring of minor cold resistance, gloves of dexterity +4, ring of minor fire resistance, potion of protection from energy (fire), potion of barkskin +5, potion of greater magic fang +3, 22 pp, 10 gp, 16 sp, 12 cp, 37148 gp in other assets.

For those that recall when I used to post examples a while back, I hope you can see the improvements in the system since then.


----------



## knakinator (Apr 21, 2005)

*Very Nice!*

For a GM like me, a tool like this is just incredible.  I do not have a lot of time to make NPC's from scratch.  On top of that, the characters I am DM'ing can change directions at the drop of a coin.  Thus, you need a tool to quickly generate NPC's.

Although I did not help with the testing, I did follow the thread on your development.  Hopefully, your tool will be available to the general public, even if that means a donation for your time.  To me, this tool is worth more that PCGen, eTools and all the other computer tools combined.


Knakinator


----------



## Delak (Apr 21, 2005)

This looks great.
I have little prep time for my games and have found that NPC creation with giving them equipment has been the one thing that sucks most of my time, not to mention while at the game table the PC go in some direction that i have not foreseen and then I need a quick npc or two. I hope this comes out soon for public use. If you need another tester I would be glad to help out in some way.

Delak


----------



## Vascant (Apr 21, 2005)

Honestly.. I have not figured out what I am evening going to do with the program as of yet.  I have no desire to be in the commercial software business though to be honest (Thats a freaking headache).

How public it gets released is going to be a tricky issue because of how complicated install packages can be, in all my years of software development I have stayed in the Enterprise sector, mostly because it paid so much better but also because I did not deal with a general public with regards to applications, situations were very controlled.  The only reason I do not release it to the general public right now is because I do not need to know if a button or menu option works at this time, this allows me to keep testing of certain functions and output controlled so that I know if it is working or not and can then move onward.

This has become more of a "Proof of concept" experiment for me.  I have a series of goals I wish to accomplish with this program.  I have learned a great deal of respect for those that create d20 programs having done so myself now, so now I am trying to see if certain features other programs have were a limitation of the rules and how they were applied or the technology and design issues.  For example: 
"Random NPC Generation":  should not mean a mess resulting from a series of tables a program ran thru.  This is why I tag on "Designer", because what my system attempts to do is allow a DM to create his world, even down to allowing you to be so picky where you have a different flow for city guards depending on which city, how big the city is, where the city is located and such.  
Speed:  My goal is 1 NPC per second.  With every step I create or add a new element to the system this over all goal does not change.  It might mean I have to code something a few times to get it right, but it is done.  Some think this may be a bit excessive but like this last weekend, I needed 400 Derro for the campaign I run.  My players will tell you that since I started this project our game has become so much better and full of life because I now know what that individual NPC has up his sleeves rather then guessing or a grouped stat block (ex: Derro 1-10 HP 9x3,10x2,11x3,13x2).
Stat Block Display:  My personal goal here is simple and came from www.wizards.com and Dungeon Magazine, they have created some very crisp and detailed stat blocks I have seen yet and on the other hand, some of the worst products I have purchased have been because of pathetic stat blocks.  So as a programmer and a DM, I insisted that it creates a mimic of the very best looking stat blocks available (with the ability for a individual user to alter the style to some extent).

On a side note:  You stated you have been watching but never really got involved.. Why?  I am not asking this directly towards my own project but more in a general sense because I have seen tons of small projects around the d20 world come and go but nothing never really comes from it.  NPC Generation, I think I see a few posts on different forums each week asking if anyone has something better but these same people never get involved to make something better.  It boggles my mind, gaming geek and computer geek almost go hand in hand and yet, we have some of the worst software known to mankind (Free and commercial).  Now I know everyone is not a programmer but everyone in d20 does know what a stat block is, so I geared my testing to reach the masses.  As you might expect, it has failed.  So what do I do next, try and release the program and deal with months of install issues and hold off improving it?  This is why I have not released the program even to just let people play with it.  I have 1 beta tester left from my group that has not been consumed by real life, it is going to really suck when he falls victim to it as well.


----------



## Ruined (Apr 21, 2005)

The output looks very nice. I'll buzz around on your forums and see what all is involved.  I'd love to help out in some way as possibly a beta tester, but I'm leery of committing to something and then not being able to help like I promise.


----------



## Ferret (Apr 21, 2005)

The output look very nice. Would you need to know scripting to add prestige classes?

p.s i can see what you mean by the flavour, it looks very intelligently made!


----------



## Vascant (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks..Yes as of this moment I do not have a GUI's to help create scripts for prestige classes and such.  They will come in time I think, which is one of the reasons why I am doing them all at the moment.  The better I understand what it takes to create something, the better a GUI will be to assist others.

On the otherside, it is pretty easy to understand if you understand D20 elements and the functions to make it happen.  I have put some effort into keeping all the complicated elements away from the scripts so to make it easier for new people to get a grasp.  Then as you learn more, you will find the scripts to be very powerful for creating concepts.  Note that there are tons of examples how to do things in the other scripts as well, for example:

Lets say you wanted to create something like a Ring of wizardry but for divine spell casters.
This is the script for "Ring of wizardry I"
Public Function ringofwizardryi()
	ringofwizardryi = False
	if Designer.IsCaster("Arcane") = True then
		if Designer.ModSpellsCast("*",1,2,"Arcane") = true then
			ringofwizardryi = True
		end if		
	end if
End function
What it does is checks for a Arcane spell caster and if the NPC is one, it then applies modifier.  
Designer.ModSpellsCast(Modifier Type,Modified Level,Modified Amount,Caster Type)
If the NPC has spells available at first level, it will return True.
For divine spell casters as I said for an example.. it would look like this.
Public Function ringofwizardryi()
	ringofwizardryi = False
	if Designer.IsCaster("Divine") = True then
		if Designer.ModSpellsCast("*",1,2,"Divine") = true then
			ringofwizardryi = True
		end if		
	end if
End function

For the next example to show just how you can start to work the system.. here is a new script.
Public Function ringofthearcanelesser()
	ringofthearcanelesser = False
	if Designer.IsCaster("Arcane") = True then
		if Designer.ModSpellsCast("+",1,1,"Arcane") = true and Designer.ModSpellsCast("+",2,1,"Arcane") = true and Designer.ModSpellsCast("+",3,1,"Arcane") = true then
			ringofthearcanelesser = True
		end if		
	end if
End function

What the above ring does is adds 1 spell to 1st, 2nd and 3rd level.  Now when you create a NPC and the system has selected this item, it will automatically apply the needed numbers to it so you do not have to do anything, except dm.

Hope this has made sense..




			
				Ferret said:
			
		

> The output look very nice. Would you need to know scripting to add prestige classes?
> 
> p.s i can see what you mean by the flavour, it looks very intelligently made!


----------



## Vascant (Apr 23, 2005)

Just to keep everyone up to date in case you have not managed to wander over to www.rpgattitude.com

I have added the scripts and functionality for Familiars into the system, all of the familiar information has been scripted so you can add any kind of familiar you desire for your world.

Dricia: Female Human Sorcerer 5: CR 5;  Medium Humanoid; HD 5d4+10  (HP 23); Init 1 (+1 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 12 (ring of protection +1, +1 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 11; Base Atk +2; Grp +2; Atk +3 melee (1d8+1/x2, +1 heavy mace); Full Atk +3 melee (1d8+1/x2, +1 heavy mace); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ familiar; AL N; SV Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +5; Str 11, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 16.

Skills: Bluff +8 (+3 cha), Concentration +8 (+2 con), Gather Information +5 (+3 cha,+2 investigator), Hide +4 (+1 dex), Listen +4 (+1 wis,+2 alertness), Search +3 (+1 int,+2 investigator), Sense Motive +3 (+1 wis), Spellcraft +8 (+1 int), Spot +4 (+1 wis,+2 alertness).

Feats: Alertness, Brew Potion, Combat Casting, Investigator. 

Languages: Common, Orc.
Background: Guard, Ht: 5' 4", Wt: 129, Hair: Red, Eyes: Grey, Age: 27.

Familiar Benefits: Dricia has a bat familiar. She gains the benefit of the Alertness feat whenever he is within 5 feet of her. She also gains the following benefits from her familiar.

Empathic Link (Su): Dricia can communicate telepathically with  familiar at a distance of up to 1 mile. The master has the same connection to an item or a place that the familiar does.

Share Spells: Dricia may have any spell she casts on himself also affect her familiar if the latter is within 5 ft. at the time. Dricia may also cast a spell with a target of You on the familiar.

Touch: Dricia's familiar can deliver touch spells for Dricia.

Dricia's Bat: Female bat familiar; CR --; Diminutive magical beast; HD 1/4 d8 (effective 5d8); (HP 12); Init +2; Spd 5 ft., fly 40 ft. (good); AC 18, touch 16, flat-footed 16; Face/Reach 1 ft. by 1 ft./0 ft.; SQ improved evasion, speaks with master, blindsight 120 ft.; AL ; SV  Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6 ; Str 1, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 4.
Skills: Hide +14, Listen +9, Move Silently +6, Spot +9.
Feats: Alertness.

Improved Evasion (Ex): When subjected to an attack that normally allows a Reflex save for half damage, Dricia's familiar takes no damage on a successful save and half damage on a failure.

Speak with Master (Ex): Dricia and her familiar can communicate verbally as if they were using a common language.  Other creatures do not understand the communication without magical help.

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/5, base DC = 13 + spell level): 0 -- light, mending (DC 13/W), message, ray of frost, read magic, resistance (DC 13/W); 1st -- charm person (DC 14/W), color spray (DC 14/W), disguise self, sleep (DC 14/W); 2nd -- invisibility (DC 15/W), see invisibility.

Possessions: +1 heavy mace, ring of protection +1, ring of feather falling, potion of levitate, potion of barkskin +4, 14 pp, 19 gp, 12 sp, 16 cp, 5688 gp in other assets.


Hope you enjoy


In case someone catches it, there is a "Missing natural armor in the familiar bug", I already caught it and fixed it.


----------



## Vascant (May 4, 2005)

Just wanted to update those interested on the status:
Two new engines are finished; Racial Paragons and Bloodlines

You can find examples of both on www.rpgattitude.com


----------



## Ferret (May 4, 2005)

Can I download it from that site? I can't find it there.


----------



## rom90125 (May 4, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Just wanted to update those interested on the status:
> Two new engines are finished; Racial Paragons and Bloodlines
> 
> You can find examples of both on www.rpgattitude.com




God, this thing looks great!  when/where can we purchase a copy?


----------



## DonTadow (May 4, 2005)

This is a tool I can't wait to get.  NPC generation is so slow for me sometimes.  I hope that the statblock will go perfectly into dmgenie


----------



## Vascant (May 4, 2005)

I tried starting up a dialog with them a while back because they were one of the few Char Management applications that had stat block import.  I know we are close to looking the same but I can say I have added more information as of late to simple make the stat block more user friendly.

If they wish to talk, I am more then willing to take some time and figure out some way to meet what they need for stat block import.


----------



## DonTadow (May 4, 2005)

Perhaps I'll post something on a few of the dm genie boards and get the community involved.  That is the number one subject on the boards, a npc generator and that is the only thing that the competition have on dmgenie.  HOpefully this will muster some response for you.

Question? 
ARe you going to be displaying this product at gencon this year.  Even if you can't get a booth if you get a few thousand flyers printed up with the website logo it could generate some advertisement


----------



## Vascant (May 5, 2005)

*chuckles* I think you have me confused with a commercial software company...
In case you have not wandered over to the website and checked it out, I also know I probably have not stated it alot even over there.

NPC Generator/Designer is free... no charge.. no cost

Now I would like some assistance from anyone that helps in debugging stat blocks and figuring out whats right and whats wrong. (With pride I can say we are at a point when it is not so easy to find things wrong)

As I have stated in the past, I started this project because I needed it.. I do not care what product you pay for from what company.. NPC Generation has not even been touched with any degree of detail.  Now my design has changed and this has went from something I did that was just a little better then Jamie's to now where almost nothing is hard coded and it can handle pretty much every aspect of the game.  Got the newest dragon last night and want to have some NPC's with the latest PrC, Template or even Race.  You can add it yourself to the system.  Want to write something worth publishing, why not have a stat block that looks professional, thats functional and 100's if not 1000's of man hours have been poured into it being correct and reliable.

Here is a little value add for DM Genie users.. Any person who uses DM Genie is probably pretty good with VBScript.. Guess what.. Every class, race, etc etc etc is added into the system and gets it's functionality from VBScript.


----------



## DonTadow (May 5, 2005)

::shed's a tear:: bless your soul.  Even though I"d gladly donate to the cause.   The Gaming software community has been waiting for something like this.  Roleplayinggamemaster has an npc generator on their software, but ithe software itself is heavy on the memory and tends the crash.


----------



## Vascant (May 5, 2005)

*chuckles*  This is no offense to Luke, but I own RPM and had no idea it did...

As far as memory goes, ATM it takes up 13 megs when fully loaded BUT..

90% of what I am adding now does not take of memory
10%+ of it will be gone as soon as the lazy coder in charge cleans up some dead code.

Most crashes now come from script screw ups (I make my share) and I usually will create about 500 NPC's a day while I code and test.

Depending on what you are looking for, what I am doing may be overkill.


----------



## Ferret (May 5, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> NPC Generator/Designer is free... no charge.. no cost




But where on the site can I get it!


----------



## Vascant (May 5, 2005)

I am in the process of figuring out how I want to release it.. The first step will be to those who help beta testing stat blocks and such.  They are pretty much the only ones I feel I owe anything to for they have helped greatly.


----------



## DonTadow (May 5, 2005)

I'd love to be in an alpha or beta test when yo uget started.


----------



## Vascant (May 6, 2005)

Well like I said in the above, best to get started now while we are doing stat blocks because atleast those that have done that much are interested and worth the time it will take getting the install process down.

Especially if you want my stat blocks to work with DM Genie and you know what they expect to see, can prove to be useful.


----------



## Vascant (May 7, 2005)

I would just like to let those interested (And have not done so as of yet) in NPC Generation software to stop by www.rpgattitude.com.  The project is nearing release but until now has really been solely my goals and objectives, to better meet what others would like to see and have at their finger tips we are taking suggestions and such from others.  

If not interested, then by all means have a nice day


----------



## schporto (May 8, 2005)

Vascant I just wanted to say that I've been reading these threads since you started posting them.  The project seems very cool.  I've never really tried to help because I've been pretty weak in that area.  As in the first ones I saw posted I really didn't see anything wrong with.  Once people started pointing out errors they made sense, I just couldn't contribute.  
Honestly I think this is one of the cooler projects out there, and I can't wait to see it release so we can start using it.
Good work!
-cpd


----------



## Hussar (May 8, 2005)

Saunters over to the site to check things out.


----------



## Vascant (May 8, 2005)

Thats why I have "attempted" to get people involved because I myself can look over a stat block and think, that looks good.  Then vesse or Otu will very quickly show me how wrong I was and then one or two people later will come up with a few other things or suggestions.  The big point is team work, no one person can catch or see everything and we all have different things we look for or catch our eye.  Put all those people together and you manage to get pretty nice results with catching things and improving the over all project.  Some people have mostly just suggestions, things that I may not have considered or thought about until someone speaks up and says.  "Hey this would be neat if..."

As my father used to say, Everyone has something to teach, the question is if you are smart enough to figure out what it is.


----------



## schporto (May 9, 2005)

Well then I guess I'll stop being lazy and try to add a few coments.   
The only thing I realy notice is all the NPCs use melee weapons.  Most of the time when I create either an NPC or a PC they will choose a melee or ranged weapon as their primary weapon and still have a backup weapon of the other kind.  That decision is usualy base around a few factors.  Which is better their strength or dexterity?  How high is their AC?  How many hit points do they have?  Based on how you use weights, I'd think you could build this in by making weapon choice later in the process.
I did see one rogue use 2 weapons, so I have the idea that that is possible.
-cpd


----------



## devilish (May 9, 2005)

Any XML support?  Input or output?   How customizable is the output?


----------



## Vascant (May 9, 2005)

schporto said:
			
		

> Well then I guess I'll stop being lazy and try to add a few coments.
> The only thing I realy notice is all the NPCs use melee weapons.  Most of the time when I create either an NPC or a PC they will choose a melee or ranged weapon as their primary weapon and still have a backup weapon of the other kind.  That decision is usualy base around a few factors.  Which is better their strength or dexterity?  How high is their AC?  How many hit points do they have?  Based on how you use weights, I'd think you could build this in by making weapon choice later in the process.
> I did see one rogue use 2 weapons, so I have the idea that that is possible.
> -cpd



As of this moment, Weapons are selected based on race, background and class.  Str and Dex are used to determine if certain feats are good or have or wasted and select something else.  Weapon selection will usually first make sure an NPC has a melee weapon first and then if certain factors come up, will then open it up to offering a ranged weaponed as well.  However, if you have something specific in mind, you can select the exact weapons you want the NPC to have and the Generator will use those instead.  I have not touched the Designer screen for this since I originally created it and will be modifying it in the future so you can select the weapon slots you want to fill and the Generator will make sure a weapon has been selected.  As of yet I do not take HP's or AC into account because of how they vary between levels, a first level front line fighter looks very different from a tenth level front line fighter, these are factors that are hard to put into quantifyable measurements to be determined given the open nature for you to add anything you want to the system.  Now I do plan on putting a scripting trigger in the weapon selection code so that if you come up with some kind of determinatin factors you wish to explore, you can and not wait for me to hard code something into that system.  

I hope that answers your question... if not.. ask more


----------



## Vascant (May 9, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Any XML support?  Input or output?   How customizable is the output?




Output is probably at about 50% right now...(Far from what I want)

XML Input: is not used for any input due to when it was first used as one of my many options for how to handle certain things, it did not meet the goals I had for the system.

XML Output:  I am willing to, I have no idea what people are looking for in this aspect and from my experience of watching topics dealing with the nature, it seems they turn out very long and seldom get things accomplished.  Keep in mind, I am the type of person that coded Racial Paragons and Bloodlines in the same day, I like results.. not long drawn out discussions that go no where.  XML has a bad habit of that.  So, if you wish XML output and you come up with how you want all the elements filled, I will see what I can do to fill that for you.  It only enhances the features of the generator so I see no reason not to do it.  For the initial output I choose the same statblocks you will see in any published material and frequantly use the latest Dragon or Dungeon Mag to test my display against theirs, also with Wizards website.  I am looking for publishing quality down to the smallest detail.


----------



## devilish (May 9, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Output is probably at about 50% right now...(Far from what I want)
> 
> XML Input: is not used for any input due to when it was first used as one of my many options for how to handle certain things, it did not meet the goals I had for the system.
> 
> XML Output:  I am willing to, I have no idea what people are looking for in this aspect and from my experience of watching topics dealing with the nature, it seems they turn out very long and seldom get things accomplished.  Keep in mind, I am the type of person that coded Racial Paragons and Bloodlines in the same day, I like results.. not long drawn out discussions that go no where.  XML has a bad habit of that.  So, if you wish XML output and you come up with how you want all the elements filled, I will see what I can do to fill that for you.  It only enhances the features of the generator so I see no reason not to do it.  For the initial output I choose the same statblocks you will see in any published material and frequantly use the latest Dragon or Dungeon Mag to test my display against theirs, also with Wizards website.  I am looking for publishing quality down to the smallest detail.




Oh no, not an immediate request.  I'm not sure they've even standardized yet an 
XML output (as per an effort on a yahoo group, I believe.)

I'm a big user of PCGen, though haven't explored input files, I was hoping I 
could generate NPCs and import them.  Not something for first release but
would love to help test/code for later releases. 

Also, what's the latest/greatest stat blocks for review.  Haven't seen them
on the site.

Thanks,
-D


----------



## Vascant (May 9, 2005)

To create a file so you can import to another system, I just need to know what I am aiming to re-create.  I have all the information in the original structure so it should not be a tough feature to add to the system at some point.  I do not know how stable PCGen is as far as the format and structure of their Char files.  Only someone who has been playing with it for awhile would be able to answer that.  (I state that because if they are changing all the time, it makes no sense for me to attempt it until it is)

This has some work we did with Prestige Classes, Racial Paragons and Bloodlines...
http://www.rpgattitude.com/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=40


----------



## HellHound (May 10, 2005)

Vascant - just wanted to drop a line in here to reitterate what I've said in the chatroom 

Awesome work!


----------



## Vascant (Jun 16, 2005)

This usually does not get seen much but figure for the few who are interested....

Not only have we already converted the NPC Designer over to the new stat block format...

As shown..
Sevedririn		CR4
Male Human Barbarian 4
LN  Medium Humanoid
Init 2 (+2 Dex) Senses Listen +5, Spot +2
Languages Common, Orc, Elven
---------------------
AC 18, touch 12, flat 16
hp 37 (4HD)
Fort +6 Ref +3 Will +3
---------------------
Speed 30 ft.
Melee +1 morningstar +8 (1d8+4)
Base Atk +4 Grp +7
Atk Options 
Special Atk rage 2/day
---------------------
Abilities Str 17, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 10
SQ fast movement, uncanny dodge and trap sense +1
Feats Combat Reflexes, Quick Draw, Track. 
Skills Climb +6 (+3 str,-2 acp), Forgery +5 (+2 int), Handle Animal +7, Intimidate +6, Jump +10 (+3 str,+4 speed,-2 acp), Listen +5 (+2 wis), Ride +9 (+2 dex,+2 synergy), Search +4 (+2 int), Survival +7 (+2 wis).
Possessions +1 hide armor, +1 light steel shield, +1 morningstar, oil of darkness, 16 pp, 12 gp, 8 sp, 14 cp, 968 gp in other assets.

Background: Bounty Hunter, Ht: 5' 5", Wt: 162, Hair: Red, Eyes: Brown, Age: 25.

Rage (Ex): The following changes are in effect as long as Sevedririn rages:
AC 16, touch 10, flat 14
hp 45 (4HD)
Fort +8 Will +5
Melee +1 morningstar +10 (1d8+6)
Base Atk +4 Grp +9
Abilities Str 21, Con 19
Skills Climb +8 (+5 str,-2 acp), Jump +12 (+5 str,+4 speed,-2 acp).
His fit of rage lasts for 7 rounds, though he may voluntarily end it prematurely.After raging, he is fatigued (-2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of that encounter.Sevedririn can fly into a rage only once per encounter and only two times per day. Entering a rage takes no time by itself, but Sevedririn can do it only during his action, not in response to someone else's action.

Uncanny Dodge (Ex): Sevedririn retains his Dexterity bonus to AC (if any) even if he is caught flat-footed or struck by an invisible attacker. However, he still loses his Dexterity bonus to AC if immobilized.

Trap Sense (Ex): Has a +1 bonus on Reflex saves to avoid traps and a +1 dodge bonus to AC against attacks by traps.




But we began beta testing earlier in the week for registered members.


----------



## pogre (Jun 29, 2005)

You gotta' check this out. This is one beta that is so worth it!


----------



## Cecil Solomon (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't hang out here as much as I used to a couple of years ago, so I've missed this until now.  Looks like an awesome project!  Will search for how to find the forums and other references I saw on my scan through the thread.

I can really use something like this!


----------



## reveal (Jun 29, 2005)

This program is fantastic!


----------



## tennyson (Jul 1, 2005)

I have to tip my hat to you for your work on this, Vascant.  Incredible!


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 3, 2005)

I finally had the chance to play with this a little.  From my initial impressions it looks like a great tool.  I will be keeping a closer eye on this as it develops for sure.  Thanks for all of the effort you have put into it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 5, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Sevedririn		CR4
> Male Human Barbarian 4
> LN  Medium Humanoid
> Init 2 (+2 Dex) Senses Listen +5, Spot +2
> ...





*F'N AMAZING!*


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 5, 2005)

I went to your site and downloaded the demo program.
Wow...just wow. When you get this thing done, you'll heve created the single greatest software DM tool I've ever seen.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 7, 2005)

Now that I have a second or two to breath, like to say thanks to all the comments.  I am especially glad people have found it a useful tool.  If there is anything you feel it should do, would love for it to do or handle, please let me know.

I would like to take this moment and also bring up some recent news concerning the future of the NPC Designer series.  Though not planned, it has came to my attention how easily the engine could be made to handle other aspects of the d20 world, so with that we are pleased to state that after the release of NPC Designer in August, we will follow it up with NPC Designer - Modern.  By the end of the year, also keep your eyes out for NPC Designer - Future.  The other d20 era's will be done based on interest by users.

As if that were not enough, we are also especially pleased to state NPC Designer will be releasing data packages for many different d20 settings/products and are already working on it's first package.  More information will come concerning this.


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 7, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Now that I have a second or two to breath, like to say thanks to all the comments.  I am especially glad people have found it a useful tool.  If there is anything you feel it should do, would love for it to do or handle, please let me know.
> 
> I would like to take this moment and also bring up some recent news concerning the future of the NPC Designer series.  Though not planned, it has came to my attention how easily the engine could be made to handle other aspects of the d20 world, so with that we are pleased to state that after the release of NPC Designer in August, we will follow it up with NPC Designer - Modern.  By the end of the year, also keep your eyes out for NPC Designer - Future.  The other d20 era's will be done based on interest by users.
> 
> As if that were not enough, we are also especially pleased to state NPC Designer will be releasing data packages for many different d20 settings/products and are already working on it's first package.  More information will come concerning this.



Wow to think this started off as just your pet project.  This is an extrodinary program.  I've been generating tons of NPCs and the new DM Genie export is amazing. It's perfect.  I've opened some of the scripts and started dabbling with them (trying to see how feasable it is for me to replace the spells with elements of magic spells ).  It has proven to be quite easy.    Sadly this is the best program this year and its too late to nominate it for an ENrie award.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 7, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Now that I have a second or two to breath, like to say thanks to all the comments.  I am especially glad people have found it a useful tool.  If there is anything you feel it should do, would love for it to do or handle, please let me know.
> 
> I would like to take this moment and also bring up some recent news concerning the future of the NPC Designer series.  Though not planned, it has came to my attention how easily the engine could be made to handle other aspects of the d20 world, so with that we are pleased to state that after the release of NPC Designer in August, we will follow it up with NPC Designer - Modern.  By the end of the year, also keep your eyes out for NPC Designer - Future.  The other d20 era's will be done based on interest by users.
> 
> As if that were not enough, we are also especially pleased to state NPC Designer will be releasing data packages for many different d20 settings/products and are already working on it's first package.  More information will come concerning this.




So will you be able to do non-srd stuff?
Eberron? The Complete series?

Spycraft? Midnight? Arcana Evolved?

I'd pay for these things you know...


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 7, 2005)

I'd pay for this program in a minute.  I doubt if big papa wotc would let him do anything with their core material, but I"m betting that once this thing circulates, there will be a pretty powerful scripting community that may offer these things.  

However, I"m happy the smaller publishers are getting on board.  I own more 3rd party stuff than I do wotc stuff.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 7, 2005)

DonTadow:  Thanks and to be honest, some of the comments I have read are worth more then any physical award will ever be.  I have been playing this game for 30 years and it is still fun.

Ashrem Bayle:  We have tested the engine using a few different sources of non-SRD data, noted have been a few articles of dragon, some OGL stuff from Green Ronin and I myself have created a few new things for my own campaign, thus far everything has worked either great or super great *grins* As I said above, we have already secured permission to offer our first setting and related material.  I am sure certain settings will do somethings in interesting or unique ways, we have a very active forum to handle scripting issues, dealing with assistance and users sharing scripts.  If FFG or someone wants to approach me concerning creating a data package for their setting, I am a very easy man to find.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 7, 2005)

Two other questions:

What can we expect from 0.4.0, and when will we see it?


----------



## DonTadow (Jul 7, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> DonTadow:  Thanks and to be honest, some of the comments I have read are worth more then any physical award will ever be.  I have been playing this game for 30 years and it is still fun.
> 
> Ashrem Bayle:  We have tested the engine using a few different sources of non-SRD data, noted have been a few articles of dragon, some OGL stuff from Green Ronin and I myself have created a few new things for my own campaign, thus far everything has worked either great or super great *grins* As I said above, we have already secured permission to offer our first setting and related material.  I am sure certain settings will do somethings in interesting or unique ways, we have a very active forum to handle scripting issues, dealing with assistance and users sharing scripts.  If FFG or someone wants to approach me concerning creating a data package for their setting, I am a very easy man to find.




No problem.  It's well deserved.  I honestly think you're a shoe in for best free product (if you don't listen to all your supporters suggestions and sell this puppy) and/or best electronic  product.  

I'll post what has and hasn't worked in dmgenie over the weekend on your website.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 7, 2005)

DM Genie Support:  I have it about 95% according to one user already who has tested today's update.  There is one llast thing that I can do to make the import even smoother and would like to have that in tommorrow or the next day's update.  From the report I got this afternoon, anything thats wrong at this point are things that DM Genie has to fix but have been told it works well.

When for 0.4.00.. Have some feat issues to resolve at the moment, seems they were not tested very well.  I knew when no one said there was a problem.. that was a problem.  

What will be in 0.4.00.. Better question, what would you like to see in 0.4.00?  On my list are mostly fine tuning things and adding and extending current functionality.  I would love to see if the Advancing Monster code works.

In truth, the system is pretty much done all we are doing now is polishing and filling gaps.  Each day I add new things it can do and handle and the few people I have that are interested, play with it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 7, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> What will be in 0.4.00.. Better question, what would you like to see in 0.4.00?  On my list are mostly fine tuning things and adding and extending current functionality.  I would love to see if the Advancing Monster code works.




I hate to even say anything.  But since you asked, take today for instance. I needed a troglodyte with a level of adept. No such luck though since Trogs aren't listed under the race tab and adept isn't listed under class.

Decided to go with a 1st level human sorcerer and add the trog stats on top of it.

So I guess what I need, are more races and classes. Though I'm sure you're more interested in getting the thing working properly than adding frills at the moment.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 7, 2005)

The NPC Classes we are currently moving thru and completing, we I mean the users who are scripting and myself.  

As far as Trogs, Otu has done some monster races but I have not seen that one done yet.  

One of the powerfiul aspects of the system is the ability for users to add new things to the system, races and classes are but a small area of that.  If you don't wish to do it yourself, probably be wise to bring it up on the script mod forum, maybe someone else will do it because they have the same needs as you.. or already have.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 8, 2005)

I started looking through the scripting forum yesterday. I'd love to help, but my knowledge of such things is nill.   

I'm a mechanical designer, from my point of view, software sets side by side with voodoo.   

That said, after looking at the scripts, it doesn't look that complex. I may give something a try.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 8, 2005)

Spell casters are a little more complex but on the good note, I am sure myself or one of the other more skilled scripters will tackle it sooner rather then later. 

The NPC Designer community has been growing by leaps and bounds the last few weeks, new people means new talents and ideas to draw from.  I don't know what time I will have but I will look into handling the Troglodyte myself.  Besides might be a good test case for Monster Advancement code 

The race scripts are very straight forward and should be well within the range of someone new.  Not saying you won't have questions, those are expected.  Of course you can also wait, I know one of us will get to it.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 8, 2005)

I appreciate it. I've already handled my trog situation though, so don't worry about it.

I opened some of the scripts with Wordpad, but am I right in assuming I'd need to use VB to really accomplish anything.?


----------



## Vascant (Jul 8, 2005)

Very wrong actually.

I use notepad for all my scripts, it is a wonderful little tool.  There are some other editors/IDEs for VBScript.  

One thing about wordpad is you need to make sure to save all scripts as normal text files, not as RTFs or any other specific format type files.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh....cool. I may give it a shot then. When I find some free time that is. 
I think saving as .txt was the part I was missing. Makes sense though.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jul 8, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> As far as Trogs, Otu has done some monster races but I have not seen that one done yet.



The trogs are part of a long list... in which I've reached G by now. Gnoll would be the next race to script up. Thankfully, most of the races are quite simple to code.

Currently, I believe monk, adept, and expert are the only base classes from the SRD missing, though several prestige classes are still not available. I hope to remedy some of that over the weekend.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 8, 2005)

You guys are too awesome for words.


----------



## reveal (Jul 8, 2005)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> You guys are too awesome for words.




*reads the rest of the thread*

Apparently not.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 8, 2005)

Vesse is handling Archmage and maybe on to one of the others..
Ruined is handling Arcane Trickster..

Someone was working on Expert but I think real life swallowed him whole and no search and rescue team has been able to find a body.. yet!

That does remind me Otu, on my list for the weekend or early next week is monsters with natural spell casting abilities.. like Dragons with Sorcerer levels.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 14, 2005)

Just some little news..

Earlier this week we turned the corner into 0.4.x, as of today we have the last of the Core Classes in the system and now working on perfecting them and resolving any small glitches.

I think we are done with over half of the NPC Classes and half of the Prestige Classes.

The DM Genie Import functionality has been completed and now it is easier then ever to bring new NPC's into it.

In case you need the link:
www.rpgattitude.com

Or to learn a little more:
http://www.rpgattitude.com/npcdesignerinfo.asp


----------



## Zaruthustran (Jul 16, 2005)

Any plans to add the new core classes, such as Swashbuckler, Hexblade, etc?

-z


----------



## IronWolf (Jul 16, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Just some little news..
> The DM Genie Import functionality has been completed and now it is easier then ever to bring new NPC's into it.




I need to go try this feature out.  I really liked your tool when I first tried it and I really like DM Genie.  The two together should be awesome!


----------



## silvermane (Jul 16, 2005)

Zaruthustran said:
			
		

> Any plans to add the new core classes, such as Swashbuckler, Hexblade, etc?
> 
> -z




They're not open content, are they?


----------



## Vascant (Jul 16, 2005)

I don't think they are covered by the OGL section but what you can do is this, the scripting of new classes, races and pretty much every aspect of the system is fairly straight foward.  One of my better beta testers never scripted before and after investing a little time and some questions being answers (Plus help from cut and paste ), he is well on his way to understanding the system.  

I think thats the greatest feature of this engine, it is not hardcoded and the scripters on my forum have no problems jumping in to help.  Pretty much every day (CST), I am here coding and answer questions to code requests people need to accomplish their own scripting needs.

NPC Designer was designed knowing there is a huge amount of closed content that people want to work, so in effort to give this I tried to make it as easy as possible.  In time, it will become even easier.


----------



## DMFTodd (Jul 16, 2005)

> I don't think they are covered by the OGL section



You could do what PCGen did in the early days. They said including all of that information was Fair Use under copyright law since it uses so little of the information. PCGen was never asked to cease & desist.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 16, 2005)

Rather then get into debates over what can or cannot be done, I handle it in a 3 part plan.  1.  If it is covered by the OGL (Like Bloodlines and such) I have no problems doing them as time permits.
2.  If publishers wish to give NPC Designer a license (As some have already done) to create scripts for it's content, we will be more then happy to take steps to giving the users of NPC Designer the very best.
3.  If all else fails, give the users of NPC Designer tools to make it easier to create scripts for their own material or closed content.

The scripting is not that difficult, we have three main scripters at the moment and 2 of which had some experience prior but the third did not.  In the now 31 days of Open Beta Testing they have created over 30 scripts for NPC Designer.  Anyone who registers and reads the forums will find out quickly, I am on the forums everyday and answer questions all the time.  If you want me to take a look at the script to figure out whats going wrong, takes me just a few minutes.  I view that as being just as important as creating a new feature, because without that user.. what would NPC Designer be?


----------



## Zulithe (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm loving your tool so far  I just have a question. Why does the installer want me to reboot after it finishes? I notice that the program still functions perfectly (from what I can tell) even if I do not reboot.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 17, 2005)

That is probably coming from the install of MS Script Control, which I cannot alter.  NPC Designer's install script explicitly has it to not require a reboot.  Before I just left it up to the user to determine if he needs to download the control from MS and install it but I learned most really didn't know what I was talking about or asking, so I forced the install of it when I install NPC Designer.  Since then I have had zero install issues.

Note: This only happens during a full install, not during an update.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 19, 2005)

NPC Designer Update:
  Just wanted to let those interested know we have began a hude movement to finalizing the Core race,class and prestige class scripts and testing all of the systems one by one in effort to bring some perfection to the system.  We currently have but 3 prestige classes and 1 NPC Class left to code before the actual script package is completed.  If you have been gun shy about getting involved this is the perfect change to download and try it out, as you can read from above the system does work.

  On August 1st we aim to release version 1 since all the goals of that project will have been achieved, based on interest from users we will then look at doing version 2 and Encounter Designer.  Encounter Designer is an interface that works with NPC Designer except it is focused at multiple NPC's and groups.  This is the tool you would use to create a Drow raiding party and have it created with a single click, rather then design 10-20 NPC's individually.  The engine is not just geared for combat but can in the same instant create a tavern full of people and staff as well.

Thanks,
DJJ


----------



## Vascant (Jul 20, 2005)

I would like to say thanks to Ralts and others at UKG Publishing, they were the first to come to me with some install issues and took a moment to get them worked out.  If you had the same problem it would look like the screen had no data on it.

Thanks to their effort, we got everything tuned with the initial install.

If you have had some install issues in the past, just uninstall and reinstall a fresh copy please.

Thanks


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 20, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> NPC Designer Update:
> Just wanted to let those interested know we have began a hude movement to finalizing the Core race,class and prestige class scripts and testing all of the systems one by one in effort to bring some perfection to the system.  We currently have but 3 prestige classes and 1 NPC Class left to code before the actual script package is completed.  If you have been gun shy about getting involved this is the perfect change to download and try it out, as you can read from above the system does work.
> 
> On August 1st we aim to release version 1 since all the goals of that project will have been achieved, based on interest from users we will then look at doing version 2 and Encounter Designer.  Encounter Designer is an interface that works with NPC Designer except it is focused at multiple NPC's and groups.  This is the tool you would use to create a Drow raiding party and have it created with a single click, rather then design 10-20 NPC's individually.  The engine is not just geared for combat but can in the same instant create a tavern full of people and staff as well.
> ...




Very cool.

I also read the blurb on your main page about charging $10 for it. Your reasons seem sound to me, and I'm still surprised you were willing to do all this work for free anyway.

$10 sounds good. I'd easily pay that for this product.

Also, what's the status on multiclassing?


----------



## silvermane (Jul 20, 2005)

Spekaing of multiclassing and prestige classes, from what I have tested, the generator accepts nonsensical combinations like Bar1/Lor1 (and comes with correct stats, except the character doesn't meet the prerequisities, which may render some of the PrC features useless).


----------



## Vascant (Jul 20, 2005)

When I look back at wanting to do it for free, my reasoning still is pretty sound.  I don't need to make money but for any project of such features.. feedback is critical.

Multiclassing works, very solid from what the beta testers tell me.. Handles up to 4 classes and 4 prestige classes.  The system is opened up so you can add new stuff to it.

Race wise it handles almost all the monsters, we still have a little work to handle every monster but that will come in time.  It all comes down to the feedback and people getting involved.

To my knowledge no other program handles everything that it does at this time and we have just started.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 20, 2005)

silvermane said:
			
		

> Spekaing of multiclassing and prestige classes, from what I have tested, the generator accepts nonsensical combinations like Bar1/Lor1 (and comes with correct stats, except the character doesn't meet the prerequisities, which may render some of the PrC features useless).




It does accept, however if you look at the top left of the interface you get red text.  These tell you if some condition was not met.  I debated this for a while but came up with this mind set, my goal is to not let NPC Designer tell you how to create NPC's or stop because something is not met.  You may want something for a special situation, how would I know?  So it only warns you when conditions are not achieved but creates what it was told to.  NPC Designer is a tool to make gaming easier and better, not tell you how to game.

Example:  Lets say you have a special NPC in your session, a Human Arcane Archer.  Now we all know from the book, thats not possible but this is a special case.  NPC Designer will just warn you he not an Elf and let you create the NPC rather then attempt to enforce it.


----------



## silvermane (Jul 20, 2005)

Ah, but then again, if I want to create a Wiz10/Lor 1, will the wizard part *always* fullfill the requirements for the PrC, or just some of the time? Preparing for loremaster means the wizard must spend at least 20 skills points on Knowledge and take 3 metamagic/item creation feats plus Skill Focus (Knowledge (Any)), resulting in every build being virtually the same.

Perhaps a better solution would be to create a character using core classes and then show to the user which PrCs he can qualify for... and add PrCs on top of that.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 20, 2005)

I just did a test, 7 out of 10 made all the prereq's and the 3 that failed were because they did not have enough divination spells available.  

NPC Designer Version 1 is geared towards automating the entire process and letting you design a NPC from your imagination thru the Designers.

NPC Designer Version 2 takes this same engine and will allow you to modify the NPC or change it and then create a new stat block based on it.  This is where you will be able to create a 10th level wizard and then decide to change some stats, add a template, perhaps even change a skill or feat, see what prestige classes are available and give him 2 levels in one, then decide you know, 12th level wizard has a nicer ring to it all.  *Click*  You have your new NPC.

In my mind what you are asking is not a better solution, it is just a step in evolution for NPC Designer.  Keep in mind, my initial goal was to create something no one else has done before, to take npc creation beyond the basic random number generators.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Jul 20, 2005)

Any chance us poor saps will see functional multiclassing before the pay release in August?
I could really use it....like...today.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 20, 2005)

I would have to check out the license code to see how I would pull that off.  I know the current code can't pull off handling such things for a limited time period.  Kind of just focusing on getting things ready for August 1st.  The August 1st demo mode can handle multi classing to a degree but I can't turn that on because I still have scripters working on achieving beta tester/scripter status and that would not be fair to them.

Then again on the good note, hopefully people will realize I do finish projects on time and maybe people will be more active and then I can give away from license numbers.

Let me see whatever one has on their plate for scripts to do and so I know what I am going to have to handle.  You probably want to email me.


----------



## Vascant (Jul 24, 2005)

Just some news and update for those who do not wander by the site...

We have started a major clean up of scripts as we head to the last week before the release of version 1.  With this update also comes the last feature until August probably, NPC Designer can now handle plugins created by others and an example of a plug-in is also available for download as well.  Just in case there are any coders out there, the source code for the framework of a plugin will be made available once I clean it up and add some comments.

One final comment, we have already started creating data for NPC Designer - Modern.  This will allow modern players and DM's the same functionality from NPC Designer, in their modern settings.  We are aiming for september to release NPC Designer - Modern.


Thanks


----------



## Vascant (Jul 31, 2005)

Well, tommorrow this project comes to a close with all of NPC Designer's version 1 goals set achieved.  With that said, we will no longer be giving away a demo copy, there just was not enough interest to really make it fun.  Those that have a registation code, your copy will continue to work as always and as promised, it will also work with any updates for the version 1 series.  Can't nor have promised anything beyond that because I really don't see that far into the future.

On a side note, I do have a new found respect for Mynex.  I have been coding for decades and never seen anything like what I have seen over the last 11 months from a community of users.  How and why you deal with it Mynex is beyond me.

Next project will be NPC Designer - Modern, a few months ago some people starting putting this in my head and I have to say, I do wonder what it would take to move the engine over to the Modern side of d20.  I have taken great effort to make those changes since then and move certain key elements outside of the compiled exe and into scripts and data files.  I also have a publisher interested in having their setting working under NPC Designer - Modern, so this is an added bonus to really get to see how it handles things.

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend and thanks


----------



## maransreth (Jul 31, 2005)

Where will people be able to buy the program? through your site or a site like RPGnow?

If through your site, how will payment be? Lastly will the purchase of said program work for any upgrades, or will they be separate purchases as well?


----------



## Vascant (Jul 31, 2005)

Let me try and answer all this, since there are some unknowns at this time.

1.  Where?.  I have a few people talking to me about marketting and handling that aspect so when I finish with those discussions I will know more and have more answers.  I have also yet to decide if I will sell it on my site, if I do it will be just for the core product itself since I really do not want to get into running a store on my site and NPC Designer's varies products and product lines.

2.  How will the payment be handled, I think most handle things thru paypal.  If for some reason someone needs to handle something thru mail I have no issues there just will probably not be a public method.

3.  Updates?  Right now for certain I can say if NPC Designer is sold it will be for 1.x version.  I have not coded version 2 yet and really have not figured out just how vast of a rewrite it will be in some of the engines (Two I know for certain need to be recoded from the ground up).  If it takes me nothing to make all the changes needed to reach the goals of version 2, then there will be no additional charges for current owners of a registered copy.  Worst case, is I have to do a ton of coding and it gets really wicked, then there may be an upgrade charge.


And all this is if I can convince my wife I am still having fun, after all I am retired.  I promised my beta testers I would finish version 1 and I kept my word.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like NPC Designer has gone gold!


----------



## Vascant (Aug 2, 2005)

Gold and Silver for now...

Copper version will be released eventially, which will be a free/demo version.  Between working on NPC Designer - Modern and adding new stuff to NPC Designer (Silver and Gold) being my focus for this month it will have to wait.  Most who wanted to see what it can do have seen already, so not really something I need to deal with at this moment but it will happen.

I have some really good plugin ideas I want to expand upon as well.  By the time I get finished with that area people will probably be loading NPC Designer just for the plugin.  We also are working on several script packages to enhance NPC Designer over all.  After all, the core idea behind NPC Designer are the scripts and the more you have the more you can do.  I personally am looking to tackle Dragons, Demons, Devils and Angels.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 2, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> I personally am looking to tackle Dragons, Demons, Devils and Angels.




Ouch...


----------



## Vascant (Aug 2, 2005)

Nope.. no ouch at all, just key pieces I want done to achieve my goals.  It is more fun then anyone realizes I think.


----------



## rom90125 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well Vascant, I wanted to bump this thread with a quick note:

Just purchased NPC Designer Gold and it is well worth the $15.  Outstanding work.  Not only did I create a half-demon Bbn16/Blk4 (with plausible skills, feats and gear) in under a minute, but the DM Genie statblock format was dead on.  I thank you man...but I doubt my players will feel the same schoolboy enthusiasm after facing this bbeg.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 3, 2005)

*laughs* My players have also felt the pain of it as well...

If anyone would have told me how much this tool would have changed my game I would have probably thought they were smoking crack.  Besides saving myself a ton of time, the clear difference is no longer are normal NPCs merely old ones reused or something I found in a book that would do for the situation, now each NPC is designed to fit the exact situation.  I spend all my time now making sure plots and depth of the story behind the NPCs instead of the mechanics of the game.

Best part of all this, is this is only the start of it.  For a long time I often said to myself, what I could do if I had the source code to generating decent npcs.. now I do. So lets see 

Thanks and most of all, very glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## IronWolf (Aug 3, 2005)

I must have missed the announcement of the price being finalized and the deal you are running now, so here is a link to the pricing plan and such.  I admit, I have not purchased it yet, but I did play with it while it was in development and thought it was a nice, easy to use tool.  Coupled with the DM Genie importable stat block.... well that makes it that much better for me.

I have to admit, I had hoped it would stay free as I really think it could have taken off as more word of mouth went on.  But I also understand after 11 months of work you deserve some reward for your work.  I hope to pick it up by the end of August!


----------



## Vascant (Aug 3, 2005)

IronWolf said:
			
		

> I have to admit, I had hoped it would stay free as I really think it could have taken off as more word of mouth went on.  But I also understand after 11 months of work you deserve some reward for your work.  I hope to pick it up by the end of August!




I would have loved for it to stay free to be honest, I had that in mind when I started this project.  I have nearly begged for the 5 beta testers I had at the end and for each one I prayed they would not get burned out and quit on me.  I got very lucky, each had something different to offer and an eye for different things.  For the longest, I was the only one even involved.. whats the point of a public project when... the public isn't involved.

My reward, is Rom's statement above.. worth more money then you can imagine to a programmer.  I retired from programming and developing a few years ago, I made enough money where I never had to work again.  The only thing I miss are the users.  Even if someone says.. Hey Vas.. this doesn't work right.. Thats still a good thing, it means he wants this to work and I make it happen.  (Yeah I know I am odd.. ask my wife.. she knows it very well).

I am hoping with all this new fresh blood that has joined the NPC Designer user group, they will push for better things, more features.  Make me think and figure out new ways to handle situations.  I have one simple goal now, to not just give people a choice of which tool to generate NPCs but instead, to create the only choice.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 3, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> I have one simple goal now, to not just give people a choice of which tool to generate NPCs but instead, to create the only choice.



That is a very fine goal and one I think you and your program are very capable of making into reality!

My only request is to see Minotaurs added, since my campaign has several and it might be getting a few more.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 3, 2005)

I already have a few things to do today.. so can't promise it but in a few days I will have it available


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2005)

Minotaur? *Heads to the SRD page*

Should be doable. Watch this thread, or the script mods forum over at RPGAttitude.  

*Knocks on wood everything works *


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2005)

Almost there:

Gredrieadus		CR5
Male Minotaur Barbarian 1
CE  Large Monstrous Humanoid
Init 1 (+1 Dex) Senses Listen +9, Spot +9
Languages Common, Giant
---------------------
AC 19, touch 10, flat 18
hp 78 (7HD)
Fort +12 Ref +9 Will +11
---------------------
Speed 30 ft.  (6 squares)
Melee +1 spear +13/+8 (2d6+10/x3) and gore +7 (1d8+6) or gore +12 (1d8+6) or +1 spear +13/+8 (2d6+10/x3)
Base Atk +7 Grp +17
Atk Options 
Special Atk powerful charge, rage 1/day
---------------------
Abilities Str 22, Dex 13, Con 21, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 9
SQ natural cunning and scent, fast movement
Feats Iron Will, Leadership, Track
Skills Intimidate +1 (-1 cha), Jump +13 (+6 str, +4 speed, -2 acp), Listen +9 (+1 wis, +4 racial), Search +3 (-2 int, +4 racial), Spot +9 (+1 wis, +4 racial).
Possessions +1 hide, +1 spear, cloak of resistance +3, amulet of health +2, potion of shield of faith +2, potion of resist energy (electricity) 30, 14 pp, 10 gp, 15 sp, 14 cp, 1734 gp in other assets.

Deity: None; 

Powerful Charge (Ex): Gredrieadus typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering his head to bring his mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows Gredrieadus to make a single gore attack with a + attack bonus that deals 4d6+8  points of damage.


Rage (Ex): The following changes are in effect as long as Gredrieadus rages:
AC 17, touch 8, flat 16
hp 92 (7HD)
Fort +14 Will +13
Melee +1 spear +15/+10 (2d6+13/x3) and Gore +9 (1d8+8) or Gore +14 (1d8+8) or +1 spear +15/+10 (2d6+13/x3)
Base Atk +7 Grp +19
Abilities Str 26, Con 25
Skills Jump +15 (+8 str, +4 speed, -2 acp).
His fit of rage lasts for 10 rounds, though he may voluntarily end it prematurely.  After raging, he is fatigued (-2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, can't charge or run) for the duration of that encounter.  Gredrieadus can fly into a rage only once per encounter and only one time per day. Entering a rage takes no time by itself, but Gredrieadus can do it only during his action, not in response to someone else's action.

Natural Cunning (Ex): Gredrieadus possesses innate cunning and logical ability. This gives him immunity to maze spells, prevents him from ever becoming lost, and enables him to track enemies. Further, he isnever caught flat-footed.


Scent (Ex): Gredrieadus can track creatures by scent.

Still needs a bit of cleanup.


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 3, 2005)

I cheated a bit with the powerful charge - instead of stating the attack bonus, I simply said "A normal gore attack". 

Known issues:
None.

Remember to add the following line to traits.txt   
Minotaur, Race, minotaur.vbs,1.00,0,n,


----------



## Vascant (Aug 3, 2005)

Zulithe:
  Thanks to Otu's great work.. and speed.. the script was put in today's update version 1.0.4, which is now available for download.

Otu:  
  Thank you very much


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Zulithe:
> Thanks to Otu's great work.. and speed.. the script was put in today's update version 1.0.4, which is now available for download.
> 
> Otu:
> Thank you very much




Will there be updates e-mailed to people who purchased this (like me) to let us know when updates are available?


----------



## Vascant (Aug 3, 2005)

This probably isn't a bad idea.. *chuckles*

Let me figure out how I am going to resolve this, thanks.  As my wife will vouch I spend so much time coding sometimes I space out the small little things going on outside.


----------



## Zulithe (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm very pleased--impressed even--at the speed my feature request was implemented! I think you Otu and Vascant. 

I enjoyed the demo versions and my purchase is coming Friday


----------



## Vascant (Aug 4, 2005)

All the thanks go to Otu for that one.  NPC Designer is not at a point where I can dedicate certain amounts of time to scripting, for the month of August I am cleaning up and enhancing NPC Designer Core and creating NPC Designer -  Modern.

This is going to be a very busy year.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 4, 2005)

Got it!
Very....very...cool. Has this showed up on the front news page yet?


----------



## Vascant (Aug 4, 2005)

Not yet but I have no one to blame but myself at the moment (IronWolf told me how), have been working all day on the new functionality to handle Modern style class developement.

This has been my first real solid day of coding so kind of enjoying it *chuckles*.

It is on my things to do when I settle down for the day


----------



## silvermane (Aug 5, 2005)

I wish I could buy NPC Designer, but I have no credit card and thus no Paypal access (even though it started last month in my (backwards) country - sending payments only).


----------



## Vascant (Aug 5, 2005)

I did give away free version to all the beta testers and will continue to do so as we launch new products.  NPC Designer -  Modern will probably start beta testing in the next few weeks.  That does have limited slots available because there is a publisher behind the creation of this version and I need to know it achieves their goals for their setting.  

Encounter Designer's beta will probably run much like NPC Designer's did, which I feel went well even though I heavily depended upon very few people involved.  

Right now there is no free version available but that will change, I always wanted a free version I just need to figure out how to do it and it be effective.  The only thing I have ever done is design and create software, so this aspect of what I am doing is very new to me.  I learn something new each day and find it is becoming a balancing act between coding and other tasks.

Eventually, when I get a chance to sit back, I would like to think of a few ways to have contests.  I am just not there yet and NPC Designer is very much unknown.


----------



## wingnut_dc (Aug 5, 2005)

If you are looking for a little publicity, send a copy to Ghostwind at d20zines.com and ask if one of his reviewers would take a look at it, since they have been known to do reviews of roleplaying software.

Just a thought.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 5, 2005)

Thats why I want a free version available, there is a big difference from reviewing software from a book.  If I have a free version available, then each and every person can come to their own opinion and I can work on how to educate people to get the most out of NPC Designer.  As most of my current users can tell you, this is far more then just a generator, while that very samething is a strength for NPC Designer it is also its weakness.  Thats where I am at now, how to help people learn to get the most out of it.

If someone wants to review it, I want to have a technical chat with that person before hand.   If the person does not understand software or computers then why bother reviewing?  Good or bad I don't care but in either case, I want to know why.  If I don't know why, I can't use that as a model if good.. or resolve if bad.  Thats why on my beta test team, I have people know their way around a computer very well and some are not so knowledge (my wife included there).  As a developer, I need that perspective to make sure NPC Designer is heading in the right direction.

As I told a publisher last night, my goal is not to sell software.. I started this with one desire, to create the best software.  I want NPC Designer on "Every" windows computer, so I started it for free.  That only showed just how much I understand people sometimes, it didn't do anything.  Now that we have added some value to the product, what a change.  People are getting involved now, I enjot it.

I have a ton of work to do on the site to help make people more aware of what NPC Designer can do and how they can make it do what they desire.  My focus at this time is making sure my current NPC Designer customers are happy and NPC Designer - Modern.  If Ghostwind or someone else wishes to talk, I am pretty easy to get in touch with.


----------



## maransreth (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn, so I now cant sneak the review under the radar.   

Vascant, I purchased the gold version during the week and was going to play with it for a bit and see what it can and cant do, or can be down with a bit of scripting and then give it to Ghostwind as I do reviews for d20zines (see sig).

If you want to talk about this offline (esp about computer/programming skills), you are more than welcome to. I was not looking at doing the review in the next couple of weeks due to uni work and normal workload, but within a month or so, so definitely time to talk during that time, so no rush as I know we are both busy with other things. 

Can email me at maransreth @ iinet dot net dot au (yes I am an Aussie, so there will be lag with correspondence, except over the weekend).


----------



## Vascant (Aug 6, 2005)

maransreth:
  I feel better about that already for one main reason, odds are good you are going at least try and learn a little about what you are reviewing.  From that stand point I can't lose, not if, when you find weak points in the system, I will find out and be able to fix or correct them.  Some will be there for a while, such as easy to use GUI interfaces to the scripting and data files.  I have shown how with an example of the plugs how this will work and look, the a basic example I like to refer to it as my "Proof of Concept".  Then based on user input I know what to do or not to do.  

What I like most about NPC Designer and proves to me it works, is below.  Someone needed a script made to handle a certain situation and not only was it available I think in an hour but also easily added to the system.  You only need the desire to learn and want more. For those that want to sit back and enjoy, I am doing my best to make it all as seemless as possible as well.

You know my email address and I am also on enworld's irc server as Vascant


----------



## Vascant (Aug 8, 2005)

Figure I should let those interested over here whats going on...

On the site released a lot of information about whats to come so that should sum most of it all up. 

This Week:
1.  Demo Version of NPC Designer
2.  Plugin SDK
3.  NPC Designer - Modern Testing

Also have a screen shot on the website now and really trying to slowly figure out what needs to be there and whats just wasting time and effort.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 11, 2005)

Last night the beta testers all gave their nod to the latest version, which I an pleased to state has a working demo version.  No longer will you find the "Generate NPC" button greyed out.  Keep in mind this is just a demo, not a free version by any means.  I still need to figure out how I wish to handle the free version which I will hope in time will lend more functionality over to the users.  At any rate, we are making progress in that direction.



Work on NPC Designer - Modern is going steady and we are also looking for qualified beta testers, we have only a few slots available so act now!


----------



## silvermane (Aug 11, 2005)

Could it be explained how to pay for the program without having a credit card and/or a Paypal account (see post #103)?


----------



## Vascant (Aug 11, 2005)

I am open to suggestions there, if someone wants to use normal mail, I am more then willing to it and in fact already had 2 people use it.

The second recourse will be me holding contests in the upcoming months, I need to finish getting some things in place before getting there but it will revolve around the demo/free versions.  Thats still in the planning stages.

Maybe you can help me, how do you pay for things like this and not have a credit card or paypal (This is a serious question because I do not know, I am learning and most of all, I am really trying to figure out how to resolve this for you)


----------



## silvermane (Aug 11, 2005)

Vascant, you're from the U.S., right? That complicates things a lot. Transfers to American banks from Europe are quite prohibitive due to all the banking fees. It may be worse if yours is a small bank that does not receive transfers from overseas directly, as each middle bank charges its own fee. If your program costs USD 15, I'd have to pay at least the same amount in fees. So I'm rather at a loss...


----------



## Vascant (Aug 12, 2005)

I had already figured out banking fees alone would make it not really effective purchasing plan.  Safe to assume you do not use RPGNow either?


----------



## silvermane (Aug 12, 2005)

Nope, and I'm gonna pay the equivalent of over 20 USD per year to get a credit card...


----------



## Vascant (Aug 12, 2005)

I don't know what to suggest then.

On a side note my wife is enjoying the irony of all this, when it was free I couldn't get anyone interested and now that it costs money people knocking down the door.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 12, 2005)

silvermane said:
			
		

> Could it be explained how to pay for the program without having a credit card and/or a Paypal account (see post #103)?



I honestly would suggest either getting a credit card or a paypal account or sucking up the fees if the program is worth that much to you.  I know a ton of products that you would have the same problems with getting whom only accept paypal and credit card.  Its not fair to Vascent to provide you a free copy (which it feels like you're getting at) because you live in Europe.  Even though he's not trying to profit from it he has placed the price of the program.  How you get it seems to be on you.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh I am not worried about it because it isn't up to me and in fact left my hands on August 1st.  Once people started paying for it, for me to give it away for free would be disrespectful to them unless certain situations evolved but we are no where near anything like that.  

  I will be blunt, the people that did get a free copy worked for it.  They had to keep up with a beta update everyday pretty much and quite a few days we had multiple updates, then to top it off I needed them to be able to script.  Which is why I am so greatful for their time and energy they have put into this project.  Now the project is starting to build up steam, I am starting to see a few more users learning and playing with NPC Designer.


----------



## silvermane (Aug 12, 2005)

> Its not fair to Vascent to provide you a free copy (which it feels like you're getting at) because you live in Europe.




You know, I was about to suggest that, as a joke of course.

And talking about irony: do you know when your program will become popular?... once there's a crack for it...


----------



## Vascant (Aug 12, 2005)

silvermane said:
			
		

> You know, I was about to suggest that, as a joke of course.
> 
> And talking about irony: do you know when your program will become popular?... once there's a crack for it...




*chuckles*  Yep I do agree and already ready for it.  You can't release a crack for NPC Designer because I update to frequently and any crack will quickly become worthless.  With each release I change the structure of the code enough to where you have to start over the process and since I am quite versed in SoftIce and IDA myself, I think I knew a few tricks.  So that only leaves one choice, a keygen.  Now keygens take time because you have to actaully figure out the entire routine for generating a correct serial number, also a blanket serial won't do because I have tied to your computer.  So we return to who ever is trying to create the keygen having to take time, lots of time.  When creating this my goal was to bore someone to death.  Then.. if by chance a keygen gets released..I will let it float around for a few days for people to get a taste of NPC Designer and then.. change it all and email the new codes to all users with a single click. 

It is all foolproof, not by any means but it is fun


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 12, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> *chuckles*  Yep I do agree and already ready for it.  You can't release a crack for NPC Designer because I update to frequently and any crack will quickly become worthless.  With each release I change the structure of the code enough to where you have to start over the process and since I am quite versed in SoftIce and IDA myself, I think I knew a few tricks.  So that only leaves one choice, a keygen.  Now keygens take time because you have to actaully figure out the entire routine for generating a correct serial number, also a blanket serial won't do because I have tied to your computer.  So we return to who ever is trying to create the keygen having to take time, lots of time.  When creating this my goal was to bore someone to death.  Then.. if by chance a keygen gets released..I will let it float around for a few days for people to get a taste of NPC Designer and then.. change it all and email the new codes to all users with a single click.
> 
> It is all foolproof, not by any means but it is fun



The only people who would want a program such as this are role players, and if you're pretty respected in the community, and considering the time it takes to create a key generator, I doubt this program will be on the high list of hackers.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 12, 2005)

As silvermane put it, I expect never to be popular.

When this started it was a contest of sorts against myself, to see what I could do if I sat down and had fun.  I am having fun   Now I think it is a contest for some of my users to figure out who can come up with the craziest idea for me to code next and add to this.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Aug 17, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Now I think it is a contest for some of my users to figure out who can come up with the craziest idea for me to code next and add to this.




Midnight 2E functionality?


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 17, 2005)

Is M 2.0 that crazy?

Anyway, I should soon be finished with two fights in my PbPs - one with 14 generated kobolds, one with 5 mixed agent/adventurer types. They've got priority at the moment, since I've left the players hanging a bit.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 18, 2005)

Midnight 2E functionality?

Never seen it..doing a full setting takes teamwork and I am quickly learning that publishers seldom understand what technology can do for them.


----------



## Vascant (Aug 23, 2005)

First off, let me say Congrats to the entire PCGen team for a job well done in winning the ENnie this year.  I can only hope NPC Designer will find its way to such a moment next year.

While everyone was having fun at GenCon we had a few updates over the weekend, the demo is slowly being perfected and is available to all to download.  We have also released a rough beta of NPC Designer - Modern as well over the weekend.  For Modern players, this is your chance to show your knowledge of the game and earn a free version of NPC Designer Modern Gold, as the NPC Designer beta team will tell you I am good for my word.


----------



## Vascant (Sep 22, 2005)

I figure it has been a month since I updated this little thread and seems all the "heated" up threads have died down for a bit.  Maybe it is safe?

Anyways, we have had a busy month moving the Designer engines foward and now to the point where the Engine can handle Monsters without classes and even advancing monsters.    We have also started working on an NPC Designer - Wiki (For site registered members) to manage the huge task of documentation  There is a demo available if you wish to download and check it out.

Link: www.rpgattitude.com


----------



## Vascant (Oct 20, 2005)

A little monthly update I think is in order, we have added quite a few new pieces of functionality to NPC Designer, tons of new creatures and monsters.  NPC Designer can now handle creating Monsters without classes, advancing monsters making it not just for normal NPC Races but also for creating stat blocks for monsters as well.

With this being the month of Halloween, we are now pushing really hard on adding Undead scripts to the system and even have a special Halloween treat for everyone on the 31st thanks to one of the best names in necromancy.

Next month we will be paying special attention to those special creatures that make life better; mounts, animal companions and familiars.

Link: www.RPGAttitude.com


----------



## silvermane (Oct 20, 2005)

Vascant, I now have a PayPal account and was willing to purchase your program, if only out of respect for your achievement, but the following came up when I wanted to read about the purchase:

Microsoft VBScript compilation  error '800a03ee'

Expected ')'

/npcdesignerpurchase.asp, line 41

response.write("After you have made the purchase, please go to the "About" menu and select the Register Option because the person who handles the money does not deal with d20, just money *chuckles*.")
--------------------------------------------------------------------^

This occurs on http://www.rpgattitude.com/npcdesignerpurchase.asp.


----------



## Vascant (Oct 20, 2005)

*Shakes his head* I usually catch that error I make when doing web stuff, I get in such a groove coding ASM that when I switch to other things I fail to recall the simple errors.  

Thanks for letting me know and fixed.


----------



## Vascant (Nov 1, 2005)

End of the month is here and we have completed all of the tasks I wished to see done and get ready to head into a new series of tasks.  Over 20 new creatures have been added over the last week alone from Otu, along with some special attention to Undead from Ruined and myself.  With special permission we even offered our first OGL Script Package, E.N. Publishing's Bloodlines and Paragons.

We now have permission from Monte Cook to tackle Arcana Evolved, so look for word to begin in this direction.  The month of November expect to see the new functionality of being able to edit a NPC after it is generated and then have NPC Designer put back into a nice neat stat block.  So look for this and many more new enhancements over the next month.

Link: www.rpgattitude.com


----------



## Sir Brennen (Nov 1, 2005)

> We now have permission from Monte Cook to tackle Arcana Evolved



Good news.  And congrats on receiving Monte's endorsment on his website.


----------

